# Who's running 17x8s? (tire question)



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

I've got a set of 17x8 4.2 Pie-Plates on my 2001 2.7t. Right now I have 255/45s on em.
Its time for some new tires and I'm thinking of changing tire sizes from a 255 to a 235 or even a 225.
I'm looking for some experience from people have running different tire widths and what the advantages and disadvantages are of going with a narrower tire.
Thanks


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Who's running 17x8s? (Jory)*

going for the stretch look. nice. id say the disadvantage would be the possiblity of the tire seperating from the wheel at high speed or during agressive cornering. ive heard of it happening but ive never actually witnessed it. the advantage is it looks hot.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Who's running 17x8s? (Jory)*

255/45R17 is a big tire, the 225/45R17 has a circumference that matches the stock 15" tire.
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html for sizing tires. Stock Audi A6 size is 195/65R15.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Who's running 17x8s? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DannyGangstaGTi* »_going for the stretch look. nice. id say the disadvantage would be the possiblity of the tire seperating from the wheel at high speed or during agressive cornering. ive heard of it happening but ive never actually witnessed it. the advantage is it looks hot.









Yeah, I'm definitely a big fan of stretch, but I'm really not low enough to pull if off. I'm kinda leaning towards 225/45 at this point.

_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_255/45R17 is a big tire, the 225/45R17 has a circumference that matches the stock 15" tire.
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html for sizing tires. Stock Audi A6 size is 195/65R15.

Thanks








I believe that 16" is the stock diameter for the North American market. I could be wrong though.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Who's running 17x8s? (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_
I believe that 16" is the stock diameter for the North American market. I could be wrong though.

It might be, but the stock size is always the reference, as it is the circumference that is the most important aspect of a tire. And, since the car originally is designed to drive on the 195/65R15, that is the reference tire.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Who's running 17x8s? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
It might be, but the stock size is always the reference, as it is the circumference that is the most important aspect of a tire. And, since the car originally is designed to drive on the 195/65R15, that is the reference tire.

Gotcha


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Who's running 17x8s? (Jory)*

Just ordered some 225/45/17 Yokohama Avid W4S. Installed pics will ensue.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Who's running 17x8s? (Jory)*

Got em and mounted them up. I'm very happy with them. They're smooth, quite, and sticky. I highly recommend them to someone looking for a reasonably priced tire. The tire size looks great with the 2.7 flares and 8in wheels. I'll get some pics and post them sometime soon.


----------

